# Cardboard and Contact Paper??



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, guys I've been lurking on HHC for a couple of weeks and decided to join today. I'll be getting my first hedgie at the end of the month and I'm super-excited!! I'm wanting to build a C&C cage, but I'm having trouble finding cloroplast within my budget. Anyway, I was wondering if instead of using cloroplast, if I could make the bottom and sides out of cardboard covered with that sticky contact paper stuff to make it water resistant. I would probably wrap it in fleece too. Do you think this would work or am I crazy?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC and congratulations on your new little one!! Kudos for getting everything ready in advance and doing your homework!!  

I think that contact paper and cardboard would be great! Just make sure the entire surface is covered with no gaps because I imagine that once the cardboard is peed on, it will smell REALLY BAD! 

Can't wait to hear more about your little one!


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks. My dad just found something he thinks might be better but I'm trying to keep all options open.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

You could also use plexiglass. But it is a little spendy.


----------



## Ram2035 (Sep 4, 2011)

I like plexiglass cus it's clear, but isn't it really hard to work with?


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Plexiglass is pretty tricky to cut. I had mine cut at Lowes, and it chips wherever it is cut. I was using mine for the front of the cage so I was a little disappointed, but if you're not worried about jagged edges you should be fine. One thing to think of, though--my two 24X6 inch pieces for the cage were $25. Coroplast, however, was $10 at a sign shop for a 4X2 foot piece. If you know of a sign shop anywhere, I would try there for coroplast--they usually have large pieces for big signs that go on the front of buildings. Hope this helps!


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually just made a c&c cage for my Quinn (which she LOVES b/c it's huge!) and at first I couldn't find any affordable coroplast. Then i was driving past a sign shop and, on a whim, decided to go in and see if they had any. He only charged me 20$ for a 4ft by 8ft piece of coroplast. I'd look for sign shops locally to see if they have anything. It was very cheap that way for me


----------

